# Well Here I Go



## Mystovation (Apr 21, 2014)

I am a sixteen year old high school student who has been very interested in writing ever since the beginning of middle school. I can safely say that English is my most potent subject among academic courses. Though I hate writing for other people, on subjects and concerns not of my own such as SAT essays and argument essays, I find great pleasure in being able to write for myself. Ever since I started watching cartoons on television such as Teen Titans, Ben 10, Spongebob, and Adventure Time I have established a puissant interest in writing. It was actually not until later that I had developed an allure for reading. Though watching tv is still a more dominant part, reading has now become something of a normal hobby of mine as of recent. 

I began writing in the eighth grade, writing a very amateur and mediocre story about a man trapped in a mysterious building and his psychological troubles throughout his exploration for an exit. Though I tried, it had never given me a satisfaction that I needed. I personally believe that I have intriguing ideas and stories to proffer unto readers. Yet one of the prodigious impediments is my presentation of the story. As the ideas float around in my head, they seem brilliant, but as they become words on a screen, the story is nothing above second rate. Which is one of the many reasons I have come to this forum and I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, we are glad to have you!

I've heard it said that one of the great frustrations of the writer is the disconnect between what's in the head and the resulting Rorschach ink blobs. So don't worry, you are far from alone on that. You are still quite young too, so you still have so far to go and so much time to get there. Enjoy the ride! The community here will most definitely help you on your way.

*P.S.* Whoo Adventure time! Whoo Spongebob!


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello human. I'm glad I'm not the only teenager lurking these parts. Films are fantastic because they combine pretty much every art form there is, so kudos to you for delving in to the wonderful world of cinema. I'm Griz, pleased to meet you. Hope you like it here.

On a side note, 



Gyarachu said:


> Whoo Adventure time! Whoo Spongebob!



 ^ I second this notion.


----------



## playerslayer666 (Apr 21, 2014)

good for you kiddo. you know what you want and you know it early in life. when i was 16 my art teacher let me write my fiction story on the art-room computer...... i am 26  now.....

don't let go of your dream kid. i pretty much did. letting go is a sad and miserable thing. i'm no journalist and not just anyone can write something as interesting as harry potter or game of thrones, but that wasn't a good enough reason to stop pursuing my own story.

i mainly stopped because of school, family issues and financial problems, moving, more family crap, ditched my mom to live with my bro, then got back into school and now here i am trying to learn the answers to the things i don't even know how to ask because i don't even know what to ask in the first place.


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome! I was a lot like you in middle school and high school. I was in trouble a lot because while the teachers were lecturing I was either writing in my notebook or reading. But, my passion started young when I was home schooled and I was forced to write an essay as punishment for not doing my schoolwork. My mother knew it would have to opposite effect and start a wonderful journey in writing. I hope you are able to get the help you are looking for here and if you need a piece looked at let me know and I will go over it =). Once again, welcome.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome.  Good for you to figure out what you like and to choose to pursue it to where it leads you. 

There are a lot of folks here who have similar "stories" to tell, as it were.    

Again, welcome.  We don't just write here; we also play games.  Look around, you might like one or two of them.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 21, 2014)

I thank all of you for the warm welcome:icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:
Knowing that there are people who were or are currently in similar situations that can empathize with me gives a sense of relief.
A short time ago, for my English class actually, we were given a project where we had to write poems. I had not written a poem before, nor was I previously interested in writing poems. But after sitting down and actually writing poetry (or what i thought was poetry at least), it felt nothing like writing stories, it felt like an entire new experience. Nowadays I have been delving into poetry and how it is expressed but I have not strayed from my stories.

Presently I have been focused on writing a story that takes place in another world. I have actually just started Game Of Thrones this weekend and that has gotten me interested in writing a story that takes place in a world of its own. So if anything, I would like assistance on the essential details in creating a believable world (such as the politics and so on). Again I thank you all for everything :joyous:


----------



## playerslayer666 (Apr 22, 2014)

in my world there is a kingdom that's kinda stuck in the middle ages. north of them is a similar kingdom with some machines to help mine extra resources for the war against the more peaceful southern kingdom. across the ocean is a dictatorship that's actually more like today's world.....sort of.... not as advanced but by no means are they old fashioned. they got factories, guns, automobiles.... that sorta thing. and then there is the dessert which, sadly, is much like the dessert in our own world. vast, open and with plenty of rogue terrorist groups. i didn't want the dessert to be like that but the dessert, sea and mountains seems to be where i throw the most "random" enemies as to fill in the blank pages that i haven't even gotten to yet. outside of the dessert region is a mountain area where a whole colony of defectors live who despise the dictator that has ruined their home. and then further south of that is where the far eastern ( yes, they are Asian ) people live. their land is much like what japan and china were like in the middle ages just like the peaceful kingdom. however there is a huge difference which is complicated to get into but the short version is the far east uses enchanted weapons which are blessed by the spirits of the dead ( ancestors, elders, father/mother or even siblings ). the peaceful kingdom disproves the "disturbance of the dead" and prefer to focus on the development of their natural talents. ( yes. there are forms of magic in this world ) while the far east mocks the western world for their lack of understanding when it comes to the dead. this is only one difference between these two nations. there are quite a few political, social and spiritual differences between the two, which makes it all the better when they join forces to destroy their northern enemies.

so yeah as far as the politics thing goes just make sure that one thing is taboo in one nation but acceptable in another. it will give them a reason to hate each other. after all, story is conflict. or at least most of the time it's about conflict.

EDIT: this is the most i've talked about my story to anyone else besides my art teacher and my family, and i did so in someone elses intro thread? dear god i gotta have a better time and place for this sorta thing! i sure as hell hope some of that info at least helped....


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, even though you aren't finished, you seem to have put great detail into the world itself. Would this be an alternate version of Earth?


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh it did help, it did indeed! Your story has given me a better perspective and position on how much I really need to think about to create a deep and enriching world.


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Mystovation,

A warm welcome to WF 

Once you have made ten valid post you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique where I'm sure you will receive plenty of helpful feedback. Look out for Cadence and KyleColorado around the boards they are our Young Writers' mentors.mentors

For some useful tips check out: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique and Need a Critique? 

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

We also have a couple of dedicated groups: New Writers Bunch and Young Writers, which may be of interest. 

The complete list of groups can be found here.

Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

PiP


----------



## Trygve (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome Aboard, Mystovation.  I'd like to second PiP's recommendation that you try out the LM Fiction Competition (May prompt will be decided soon, I think.) It's a fun way to give yourself a short writing assignment and get some feedback. 




> As the ideas float around in my head, they seem brilliant, but as they become words on as screen, the story is nothing above second rate.


Everybody feels that way at some time or another. You just have to keep plugging until you have a nice messy lump of clay that you can start molding into something better.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for the hospitality PiP and thank you for the support Trygve.
 Knowing that there are people on this website as considerate as all of you helps ease my stress and better improve my writing. I will consider the competition and also the dedicated groups as soon as possible. If I am around an environment with people similar to me, there is a chance that my skills will sharpen. Again, i deeply appreciate all of the assistance from this community!


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2014)

Mystovation said:


> Thank you for the hospitality PiP and thank you for the support Trygve.
> Knowing that there are people on this website as considerate as all of you helps ease my stress and better improve my writing.


 That's what we're here for  I forgot to mention you will need to make ten valid posts before you can enter the LM challenges.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 22, 2014)

This forum will make you a better writer. We can do it. We have the technology...

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Definitely not 6 million dollars of forums.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I am a little late on the uptake but welcome!  It is good to see such a young writer join our ranks. I so very much so look forward to reading your work. I am not sure if anyone has suggested the young writers group here on the board.  It is a more focused group for people like you.

Also, have you ever done any role playing?  When I was your age, I found I loved playing forum role play games.  I still do, it helped me blossom into the writer I am today.  I suggest you give our role playing area a look see. 

Well, again, welcome.  I hope to see you around the board!


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

PiP said:


> Hi Mystovation,
> 
> A warm welcome to WF
> 
> ...



Oh you didn't forget, do these 10 posts have to be on this specific forum only?


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> Well I am a little late on the uptake but welcome!  It is good to see such a young writer join our ranks. I so very much so look forward to reading your work. I am not sure if anyone has suggested the young writers group here on the board.  It is a more focused group for people like you.
> 
> Also, have you ever done any role playing?  When I was your age, I found I loved playing forum role play games.  I still do, it helped me blossom into the writer I am today.  I suggest you give our role playing area a look see.
> 
> Well, again, welcome.  I hope to see you around the board!



Hmm I have never heard of this forum role playing....
What exactly is that?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2014)

> do these 10 posts have to be on this specific forum only?


 You mean in the Introduction threads?  No. You may (and are encouraged to) go peruse and comment in any of the available threads. "Giving" is the best way to receive. In other words, people, whose posted works you have commented on, tend to make an effort to comment on your posted works.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright, thank you for informing me. I was confused as to why i could not post on the poetry threads, but now I know


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi there. The LM fiction competition is one of my favorite things about this forum, I can't recommend it enough. There's also the nonfiction competition and poetry competition if those are more your thing. Any questions or concerns you can contact me or any other staff member at any time.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright, I will look into the poetry competition. If i may ask, what is the limit to how many poems I can post?


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 22, 2014)

Two per day on the poetry boards. *Here* is a link to the poetry guidelines.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## dvspec (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome Myst,

I am pretty sure that "we have the technology" TV reference went over your SpongeBob fan head, but I got it.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Mystovation (Apr 23, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Welcome Myst,
> 
> I am pretty sure that "we have the technology" TV reference went over your SpongeBob fan head, but I got it.



Well... that is more of the six million dollar man quote than it is spongebob.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going to share the key to getting published:

Write. As long as you're doing that, your dream is never too far away. Do it for you first and foremost, but be open to other people's interpretations, and you'll find that the enjoyment on your part becomes bigger and bigger and bigger. Seriously, before I found this place, I was wondering if I could ever make something of myself. What I realized was that writing isn't something you do. A writer is something you are. You know this probably as well as anyone. When you finally see yourself a writer, when you put your mind to it, it's only a matter of time. Glad to see someone so passionate has found the site (to join all the other passionate people).

I would look for some of the older writers, people like Olly Buckle and PiP (older being out of high school). They're mature nature will definitely give you a whole new style to look at. Olly has this spectacular piece up in the Prose Writer's Workshop, if I'm not mistaken. Go look for that!

I hope you enjoy this as much as I have!
Feel free to ask me as many questions as you desire.
thepancreas


----------



## Gumby (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Mystovation. I love your avatar, Felix being one of my favorite cartoons of all time.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum - good luck, and have fun!


----------

